# Rescue today = two kittens...Update pics



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Did a rescue today with another volunteer....horribly sad and yet happy. A very old couple were feeding cats in their carport...asked for our help. It took awhile to trap these kittens and mom...unfortunately, there were three kittens, but we found one frozen dead this afternoon in a snow drift. I took him and put him into a bag I had in my car....we will bury him in the Spring. I have the other two right now... I'll get pics when they're a little more mobile...they are pretty scared right now. Beautiful black/white boy and girl...4 mos old.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Aw  Glad the other ones are okay. Great that you care!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you for taking those babies. Poor little Bridge kitty.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

This is Nikki...he's still shy, but comes out more to play than his sister...










And this is his sister Tasha...she is still quite shy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Janice, they're gorgeous! Just gorgeous! I'm in love! :heart Sigh!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I just LOVE their markings!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Nikki has gone to live at another foster home. He had some issues, and unfortunatley for the next two months, I'm on nearly full time hours and I felt I just wasn't reaching him well.... not enough hours in the day. We decided to split them up but I am keeping Tasha because I think she'll be easier to work with now that Nikki is gone. Nikki needs one-on-one attention with no other cats around. This foster family have a 13 yr old girl who adores working with cats, so Nikki will be in great hands!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nikki is such a beautiful cat! I'm sure this young person will spoil him, just what he needs!


----------



## DixieandSuzie (Mar 19, 2007)

Suzie wants to say hi to her brother! :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Sending best wishes for Nikki and purrs to the timid Tasha, they are both adorable! :luv


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aw, so precious!  Do you have "the cat bug"? You know, the feeling to "add just ONE more"? :mrgreen:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Meaghan1216 said:


> Aw, so precious!  Do you have "the cat bug"? You know, the feeling to "add just ONE more"? :mrgreen:


Yeah... I get it all the time. I was very close to adopting Patches and Dallas, but my older female has some issues, and I pretty much know the limit around here.....and I want to keep fostering so...I let them go. But people are always so nice when adopting my kitties and give me email addresses and updates all the time... couldn't ask for more!!


----------

